# Offered free does - will it work?



## happyhensny (Dec 16, 2010)

A friend has 2 - 1 yr old does.  She tried keeping them in electric horse fencing and they continue to get out of the pasture.  She said that she has some 10ft high chain link fencing that her MIL had for her Emu's that I can HAVE if I take the does.  

Problem is:  We have 2 - 7 week old Pygmy/NiGi doelings.  Is it likely they would get along?  Should 10 ft high CL keep them in safely?  If so, I would have to put it up now, what size area would be ok just till spring.  (17* here now)  They are sweet, just major escape artists.  

Thanks All!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 16, 2010)

Our entire pasture was done in chain link (we had llamas originally).  

We couldn't keep goats in it, b/c they kept going UNDER it...there's too much give at the bottom unless you can sturdy it up.  
We lined the bottom w/ rr ties, landscape timbers, downed trees, etc. and even ran hot wire in places.

How in the world will you set posts in frozen ground?  
(That's not sarcasm, folks...I'd really like to know.)

The yearlings will probably whip the tar out of the little guys in the beginning to establish a pecking order.  
If their mom was there, she'd protect them...since she isn't, they *could* get hit hard and be hurt.

It's really a choice you need to make...but I'd be hesitant.


----------



## helmstead (Dec 16, 2010)

I had a 200' roll of chain link that I tried to use as a portable fence (yeah, we lugged that monster around, and stapled it to trees to make pens around our wooded acreage for the goats to clean).

Had the same problem...the horned goats were especially adept at lifting the bottom up and going on through.

Needless to say, I gave the roll of fence to someone who was fencing their yard!

I DO like chain link, but PANELS, with tubular metal holding the bottoms down!


----------



## happyhensny (Dec 16, 2010)

Hmmm...  I was thinking I could attach it to trees for now or use T-posts.  I will just have to wait till spring when we can set up an adequate pasture with proper fencing and by then the babies will be bigger and able to handle themselves better.  If the offers still stands then I guess I will try to figure out some way to get the bottom of the fence sturdy, like dog kennel panels with the pipe on the bottom.  I believe she has about 300ft of the 10ft high chain link.  Heavy stuff!  Thank you for your input and I am going to call her and tell her spring it will have to be.


----------



## patandchickens (Dec 16, 2010)

I think you are underestimating the job of installing chainlink, let alone _10' high_ chainlink. It is not like regular wire mesh fencing, you can't just tack it up and there ya go.

It is only an effective fence if installed correctly, meaning with a top rail and properly-tensioned and either a bottom rail or a bottom tensioned wire (rail is better). You will not be able to install it very well, or very usefully, using t-posts and trees. Because of the height, frankly I'd be real leery of trying to install it myself at *all* (your posts need to be really really accurately set, both for line and for height). 

Frankly if it were me I would be trying to sell the 10' chainlink or at least trade it for something more useful. That's not a cheap item but it's not really what you want for fencing goats either, especially for DIY.

JMHO, good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 16, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> How in the world will you set posts in frozen ground?
> (That's not sarcasm, folks...I'd really like to know.)


We've used an ice auger once in a pinch. We had a tree fall and had to replace a section and a post.  Worked like a charm.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Dec 16, 2010)

the chainlink is a great offer!

but maybe you take it with the does.... and try another solution for the fencing... for instance can you do electric in a different configuration than what she is using? or something entirely different until spring?

for instance, 4ft field fencing attached to the trees and tposts (we've done this in winter, it sucks but can be done) and then run a couple of hotwires (electric) on the inside to keep them in?

if its so cold they may just want to stay in most of the time anyway so they probably dont need a huge area.

to answer your original questions - we have 3 sizes of goats: small, medium, and large and they all get along. they might push and shove for a while but they'll figure out who's the boss goat. 

what a great find - lucky you!


----------



## LadyNai (Jan 10, 2011)

Having grown up with goats (and about five other types of critters) I will tell you this - if they CAN get out of something they WILL.

I'd almost say it might be just alpines but we still all remember the fall where the unregistered nubian buck flew the coop and decided he REALLY liked our alpine ladies.

We use cattle panels that you purchase at rural king with fence posts.   The nice thing about these is that they are infinitely changeable.   You can add panels, subtract them, move fences and divide stuff.


----------



## glenolam (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm going to step waaaaayyy out on a limb here and say that maybe the goats keep getting out of their current situation because they just plain ol' don't want to be there.  Of course, you'll never know if you don't try, but I'll say get them and see if it works without putting up the new fencing.  Put the two does in another area away from the kids and let them get used to you.  If they keep getting out, put the new fencing up when the ground thaws and try again...

I only say this because I had a doeling who absolutely refused to live with my goats.  She'd jump over and go under the electric fencing and preferred to live with my cows.  Come hell or high water there was no way I could keep her with the goats.

A friend of mine took her across town to live with her 3 goats and viola - she hasn't escaped yet!  And - it's not because of better fencing or the absence of cows - my friend's farm has NO electric fencing (just plain garden fencing in places!) and about 30 more head of cattle than we do!  For whatever reason this goat just didn't want to be with my goats and the minute she was put with the new goats she accepted them as her herd and it's been great ever since.


----------



## happyhensny (Jan 10, 2011)

Well, the two doelings we have have escaped out of the field fencing I put up to give them extra room.  I locked them and, turned around and they climbed right through the fence!  Looked at me like "Ma, I'm here".  Brother, they are mischevious!  Love them though.  Told my friend that we are going to wait till spring to get the other two girls, it'll give me time to fence better  and the babies time to grow a bit bigger.


----------

